
Ask HN: Custom license, does it make any sense? - siscia
Hi Folks,<p>I am developing RediSQL (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.redisql.com) a project that has an open and a closed source  &quot;PRO&quot; part.<p>The open source part is accessible on github (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RedBeardLab&#x2F;rediSQL) while the closed source one is not accessible and I just sell the binary.<p>For several reason I would like to change the business strategy.<p>The new strategy will include push all the features on the free version <i>and</i> enable telemetric, while the PRO version would simply not have the telemetric active.<p>User of the free version can use all the features, but they need to constantly contact my servers, while user of the PRO version don&#x27;t need to contact my servers at all.<p>If the telemetric is active (free version) and it fails for some reason, the software simply shut down.<p>The difference between the PRO version and the free version, hence will only be a call to function that is enable or disable with a compile flags.<p>I would like to have a license like MIT that allow user to do anything they please with the software, but they cannot remove the telemetrics part.<p>At the moment I simply add a condition to the MIT license, and I am wondering if that make any sense.<p>The &quot;RediSQL license&quot; would hence be something like this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;siscia&#x2F;6dd8b1e6502f4510953f4c32aa239a58<p>Thoughts?
======
gus_massa
Note that it will not be "free software" [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-
sw.en.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.en.html)

~~~
siscia
Indeed I am aware and it is not a big problem for me.

